# Haplotypes off- only a couple more things to do



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have been holding off on spaying Bonnie. This morning I sent her DLA haplotype test off to England via Canada. Finally. Thank you to the Poodle Club of Canada for spearheading this. The vet also finally sent her SA biopsies that she had done in June. They were holding them because Bonnie's breeder gets a discount for submitting a certain number at a time. Now all she needs are a final hip and a CERF eye exam after two years old. 

My husband agrees if her haplotypes are not 1:1 (the most common), but something more unusual then we can breed her once.:act-up: Once I gather all the information on her, I will make a final decision about spaying. 

Has anyone else here sent in Haplotypes?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What great news! I am so glad to hear that Bonnie is maybe maybe still in the running to be bred! 

How do you send in Haplotypes and how much does it cost?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Has anyone else here sent in Haplotypes?


Yes


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay to CM! Yah never know what you're going to get.  I didn't do Jazz. I just assumed he would be typical, but in retrospect, if I don't test, I don't know. It also will give a good idea of which dogs might go together well. If one IS a 1:1 or a 1:something else, they could search for a mate that was totally different. Maybe that way we could retain the look we all love yet improve the immune system and health. I love the look of my boy Jazz and he seems very healthy. Maybe I should do him, also. Maybe they will have another round. 

peppersb, It cost $105 US or $100 Canadian. It's part of the standard poodle project. They got another grant to do the tests at a steep discount, it's easy to do but I don't know how many more tests are available. There is information here:
Yahoo! Groups


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Apparently the samples have not been analysed yet so there may still be time if anyone else wants to be included.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Haplotypes, schmaplotypes... just breed that girl would'ja, O/W! 

U know u really want to.....  lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Actually, Countryboy, I am not sure I will.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> Actually, Countryboy, I am not sure I will.


Awwwww... just kiddin' abt the haplotypes. But that would be a shame, eh... after all your research. U'd probably make a great puppy granny!


----------

